# Help finding a story hour



## bilwar (May 23, 2006)

Can anyone help me find a Story that takes characters into the Abyss?


----------



## Torack (May 23, 2006)

Try Shemeska's Planescape Storyhour (either one), I think (and don't hold me to this) that Gfunk's story hour too might have some abyssal travelling in it.


----------



## Lazybones (May 23, 2006)

Any of the _Shackled City_ story hours (including my own) should have players visiting the Abyss at some point (the layer of Occipitus is featured several times, and a fallen Demon Prince is fairly central to the story). 

My _Travels through the Wild West_ SH ended with a trip to Zelatar, and a confrontation with the Demon Prince Graz'zt. My _Shackled City Epic_ protagonists are currently engaged in a rematch with him.


----------

